# Streets of Willow Track Day, March 15th



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Our Streets of Willow event on February 20th filled up VERY quickly, so in response, we have scheduled a track day for Monday, March 15th. We typically dont schedule track days on Mondays, but this time we had no choice. All of the Fridays and Weekends in March at EVERY track in SoCal are booked mostly by racing organizations like SCCA. This track event will be the ONLY Open Track event at The Streets of Willow springs for the entire month of March.

We highly suggest that if you are interested in attending this event, that you sign up as soon as possible. Our February event sold out with more than 3 weeks to go. We expect our March 15th event to do the same.

The cost for the day is $100 and will include at least 2 hours of track time per car. The track gates open at 7am and our drivers meeting will be at 8:30am. First car hits the track at 9am sharp! We will run in 30 minute sessions, alternating throughout the day. We take a 45 minute long lunch break and wrap things up around 5pm.

You can submit your registration and payment at our website:

www.RedlineTrackEvents.com


If you have any questions, you can email me at: 

[email protected]


Happy Motoring!

Nikolas


----------

